# [A-Lordaeron] Relaxprojekt - Orden des wahren Wissens



## Niladiyen (22. September 2015)

*Orden des wahren Wissens*

 

[SIZE=medium]In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft und auch kleine Abenteuer lohnen sich bestritten zu werden!
Ich denke das trifft den Standpunkt unserer Gilde ganz gut und gibt schon mal einen kleinen Einblick in unsere Ziele und Interessen [/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=medium]Allgemeines:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Wir, die Levelstopp-Gilde "Orden des wahren Wissens" vom Server Lordaeron, suchen stets nach wackeren Mitstreitern.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher warum solltet ihr euch denn ausgerechnet uns anschließen, wenn doch zurzeit die Levelstopgilden wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen. Ganz einfach weil wir anders sind! Klar das ist leicht gesagt und kann ja jeder von sich behaupten. Aber ich würde behaupten bei uns trifft das auch wirklich zu, denn bei uns liegt der Fokus auf allem, *außer* den Raids.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Das Projekt entstand aus einem anderen Levelstopprojekt heraus und soll auch mit diesem zusammen arbeiten. Es soll quasi eine Art Schwesternschaft unter den Gilden sein wobei sich die eine auf den normalen Content und Raids spezialisiert und die andere auf alles außerhalb der Raids und darauf alles zu erreichen was möglich ist. Wir haben vielleicht ein wenig strengere Regeln wie andere doch für uns waren sie unabdingbar um das Projekt in die richtige Richtung zu leiten.[/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=medium]Infos:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Die Gilde wurde am 18.09.2015 gegründet und unser momentaner Levelstopp liegt bei Level 40.
Wann es weiter gehen soll wissen wir noch nicht, das wird dann gemeinsam entschieden.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Auszüge aus den Regeln:
- Selbstversorger, sprich nix im AH kaufen und nichts von anderen Chars zuschicken
- Innis werden alle zuerst in einer Gilden Gruppe gemacht bevor sie für den DB freigegeben werden, dies beinhaltet auch selbst zu den Innis reisen und Innis auch mal mit weniger als 5 Mann machen
- mehrere Levelstops, in Classic erst bis 20 und dann alle 10 Level, später auch noch zwischen Stopps z.B. 65
- Monk/ DK erst mal verboten
- Accountgear verboten
- dann natürlich die ganzen Allgemeinen Dinge wie keine höheren Gebiete betreten, Berufe nur bis zu einem bestimmten Skill, Items nur aus dem aktuellen Conten etc.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Ts ist bei uns keine Pflicht. Es gibt einen Server den wir uns mit unserer Schwesterngilde teilen, jedoch ist das ganze freiwillig. Natürlich ist es bei vielen Dingen praktischer, aber man kann ja auch nur zuhören [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Keine Raids?*
Naja ganz stimmt das natürlich nicht. Jedoch werden wir nicht über einen bestimmten Zeitraum nur raiden wie es normal wäre. Die Raids sind für uns Nebensache ganz einfach aus dem Grund, das man so keine festen Raidtage/Termine in der Woche braucht und auch mit wenigen was machen kann und nicht der Rest in die Röhre schaut nur weil sich nicht genug angemeldet haben. Zur Zeit ist es angedacht das wir die Raids mit einem höheren Level nachholen umso Content aufzufüllen und einfach auch mit weniger Leuten gehen zu können. Die Classciraids sind z.B. für den Stopp auf 65 angedacht.  [/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=medium]Wir suchen:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Wir suchen noch alles!  Spielt das was euch Spaß macht, immerhin verbringt ihr eine lange Zeit mit eurem Char.  [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Ihr müsst bei uns nicht euren Hauptchar spielen, auch wenn natürlich eine gewisse Anwesenheit gewünscht ist. Wir sind noch nicht viele aber die meisten sind Berufstätig und teilweise auch im Schichtbetrieb. Das Reallife geht immer vor egal was gerade im Spiel abgeht, egal ob Kind, Tür, Telefon oder spontane Müdigkeit.[/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=medium]Kontakt:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Falls wir deine Neugier geweckt haben schau dich einfach auf unserer Homepage um und hinterlasse uns eine Bewerbung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://orden-des-wahren-wissens.enjin.com/[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Du kannst dich auch gerne Ingame melden.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Niladiyen[/SIZE]


----------



## Verdrana (28. September 2015)

Eine total klasse Gilde in der man sich nur wohlfühlen kann. Es sind keine hohlen Versprechungen, wie in einigen anderen Gilden, sondern hier wird wirklich die Gemeinsamkeit ausgelebt. Der Grad der Aktivität ist immens!

 

Rafft Euch aus und werdet aktiver Teil dieses Projektes!


----------



## Niladiyen (30. September 2015)

Es haben sich mittlerweile schon ein paar tapfere Recken bei uns eingefunden und die Stufe 20 erreicht. Abends treffen wir uns meistens gemütlich im Spiel und gehen ein paar Innis oder versuchen noch ein paar Punkte bei den Berufen raus zu kitzeln, es gibt immer irgendetwas zu tun. Es ist einfach ein schönes Gefühl wenn man weiß das, egal was man macht, jemanden in der Gilde findet der einem Hilft, sei es  in Instanzen gehen, mit Materialien für Berufe aushelfen oder einfach den Tag im TS ausklingen lassen.

 

Wir sind zwar noch keine riesen Gilde doch wir hoffen, dass sich noch ein paar Interessenten für unser Projekt finden und wir so unsere Gemeinschaft stärken können.

 

Mittlerweile haben wir uns auch für einen Rhythmus entschieden was die Stops angeht. Wir werden etwa alle 4 Wochen einen Stop höher gehen, so machen wir uns ab dem 16.10.2015 auf den Weg zur 30.

 

Wir freuen uns über jeden Neuankömmling und unterstützen jeden wo wir können, also meldet euch einfach bei uns auf der Homepage 

Grüße Niladiyen


----------



## Niladiyen (14. Oktober 2015)

*Wir ziehen weiter...*

 

Am Freitag den 16.10.2015 verlässt unser Orden die Gefilde der ersten Levelgebiete und zeiht weiter Richtung Level 30. Vorher treffen wir uns für unser erstes richtiges Gildenfoto und danach heben wir gemeinsam den Stopp auf und erobern die neuen Gebiete und Instanzen 

 

Wir fiebern dem Freitag entgegen und würden uns freuen wenn bis dato noch ein paar unserem Orden anschließen und somit auch auf unserem Foto landen 

 

Liebe Grüße
Niladiyen


----------



## Niladiyen (12. November 2015)

*Epische Schlachten erwarten uns!*

 

Morgen zeihen wir weiter auf Level 40 und wagen uns die gefährlichen Gefilde von Scholomance und dem Düsterbruch.

Unsere letzte große Tat mit Level 30 war es Maraudon einmal komplett zu durchlaufen, sogar die Prinzessin haben wir am Ende bezwungen. 

Morgen gibt es wieder ein neues Foto von jenen die weiter tapfer den Weg unseres Ordens bestreiten. Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Recken der sich uns für den Kampf gegen das Unheil dieser Welt anschließt!

 

Grüße

Niladiyen


----------



## Verdrana (6. Dezember 2015)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir Hügel der Klingenhauer mit 2 Level 40ern und 1 Level 36er direkt im ersten Versuch geschafft haben


----------



## Verdrana (25. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach motivierten Spielern die gerne mit uns die alten Zeiten geniessen wollen, gemeinsam etwas erleben möchten oder einfach nur eine Menge Spaß haben wollen.

 

Meldet Euch auf Server Lordaeron bei Urobeson, Venceramos oder Ariyann

 

... oder bewerbt Euch auf:

 

http://orden-des-wahren-wissens.enjin.com


----------



## Verdrana (13. Januar 2016)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach aktiven und umgänglichen Spielern, die keine Lust mehr auf den stressigen WoW-Alltag haben. Einfach nur was in einer familiären Gilde erleben, sich gegenseitig unterstützen und helfen.

 

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Neuling, der sich bei uns bewirbt im Forum.


----------



## Verdrana (14. Februar 2016)

Seit gestern ist der aktuelle Stop bei 60 angekommen. Wenn wir noch ein paar Spieler finden, könnten wir die 60er Raids in Angriff nehmen. Also bewerbt Euch auf unserer Homepage


----------



## Verdrana (22. Februar 2016)

Unsere kleine Gemeinschaft wächst in den letzten Tagen sehr gut. Trotzdem benötigen wir noch einige Spieler, die Lust haben mit uns die 60er Raids AQ, BWL, MC anzugehen. Natürlich alles im Hinblick auf Einverständnis Eurerseits bzgl unserer Regeln


----------



## Verdrana (1. März 2016)

Am Samstag steigt dann unser erster Klassik-Raid  AQ10 ist unser 1. Ziel


----------



## Verdrana (20. April 2016)

Nachdem AQ10 mittlerweile Farmstatus ist, MC nun auch 2x erfolgreich absolviert wurde, startet am Sonntag nun der Versuch BWL unsicher zu machen. Nachdem wir einige Gilden-Events erfolgreich bespielt haben, lechzen wir nun nach größeren Aufgaben. BWL wir kommen!


----------



## Verdrana (18. Mai 2016)

&#9734; &#9733;     ! &#9733; &#9734; 
- Levelstopprojekt auf Lordaeron (Allianz) -
 
In 3 Tagen brechen wir in die Scherbenwelt auf und werden dort für ein wenig Chaos und Action sorgen!
Du hast das Addon Burning Crusade verpasst und/oder einfach Lust es erneut zu erleben gemeinsam mit einer aktiven, freundlichen Gilde? Dir bietet der aktuelle Content keinen Spaß mehr oder Du bist einfach auf der Suche nach dem etwas "Anderem" WoW? - Dann bewirb Dich doch einfach auf unserer Homepage: http://orden-des-wahren-wissens.enjin.com/home hier kannst Du auch alle Infos zu unseren Regeln nachlesen.
Oder wirf einen Blick auf unsere Facebookseite: https://www.facebook.com/ordendeswahrenwissens/.
Du kannst jede Klasse spielen, die Du magst. Ein Todesritter darf jedoch erst zu uns stoßen, wenn Dein Main in der Gilde Stufe 65 erreicht hat.
Was gebraucht wird? Wirf einen Blick auf unsere Klassenverteilungstabelle auf der HP.
Aber ganz sicher können wir jeden neuen Mitstreiter gebrauchen, der uns im Kampf gegen die Dämonenarmeen der Scherbenwelt unterstützt!


----------



## Verdrana (21. Mai 2016)

Heute gehts in die Scherbenwelt!


----------



## Verdrana (18. Juni 2016)

Und morgen geht es weiter zu Stufe 70


----------

